# Gentoo und OpenRC

## cryptosteve

Moin,

hat jemand Informationen darüber, wie Gentoo derzeit (=aktuell) zu den Initsystemen steht? Mein letzter Kenntnisstand ist, dass OpenRC Standard ist, systemd aber unterstützt wird. 

Hat das noch Gültigkeit? Gibt es Überlegungen, systemd zum default zu machen? Wie lange kann sich Gentoo noch bei OpenRC halten? 

systemd scheint das mächtigere Tool zu sein, aber ich habe damit irgendwie mehr Schwierigkeiten, als ich es noch unter OpenRC hatte. Mag sein, dass es daran liegt, dass es noch unter steter (Weiter-)Entwicklung steht.

Bitte nur meine o.g. Fragen beantworten und keinen Flamewar hinsichtlich der Initsysteme vom Zaun brechen. Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass meine Workstation derzeit unter Archlinux läuft, mir sytemd aber ständig mit neuen Fehlern - entweder im Bootprozess, oder beim Shutdown - auf die Nerven geht. 

Viele Grüße und benehmt Euch  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ich glaube die stage Archive welche man für die Installation benutzt zeigen was [noch] Standard ist. Und das die Entwicklung bei systemd sehr aktiv ist empfinde ich persönlich eher als angenehm vor allem da die elementaren Dinge davon ja stabil sind.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Teste doch mal, wie das bei dir unter Gentoo mit Systemd aussieht. Ich habe damit genau Null Probleme.

Liegt vielleicht daran, wie man es bei Arch implementiert hat und nicht an Systemd direkt.

----------

## toralf

Habe auf meiner Tinderbox für floppym neulich extra ein paar hundert Pakete bzgl. systemd getestet.

Was nicht reibungslos lief, war das initiale Setup eines chroot buildbot images mit einem amd64 stage3 als Basis - da gab es nervige revdep Probleme.

Aber dann lief es. Habe dselbst k.A. bzgl. Laufzeitprobleme von systemd - nutze bisher ausschließlich OpenRC.

----------

## tazinblack

Hey Steve,

mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand!

Ich möchte kein systemd wie Du vermutlich auch nicht. 

Außerdem sehe ich aktuell auch keinen Grund systemd einzusetzen, zu Mal ich mit OpenRC total zufrieden bin.

Aber ich hoffe, dass man bei gentoo auch weiterhin noch die Wahl haben wird.

Sollte das aber kommen, dass man es machen muss, werde ich mir überlegen was anderes zu machen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand!

 

Mache ich nicht. Ich wollte nur mal den Stand der aktuellen Dinge erfragen. Aber offenbar weiß niemand was genaues. Was - näher betrachtet - ja auch schon mal 'ne Ansage ist, denn dann steht ein Wechsel zu systemd als Default nicht unmittelbar bevor.

Das soll mir als Antwort sogar ausreichen.

Vielen Dank ....

----------

## musv

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hey Steve,
> 
> mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand!
> 
> Ich möchte kein systemd wie Du vermutlich auch nicht. 
> ...

 

Ich verwende Systemd mittlerweile seit ca. 3 Jahren auf sämtlichen Gentoo-Rechnern. Ich empfinde es als gravierende Verbesserung gegenüber dem früheren Script-Wirr-Warr, den jede einzelne Distribution veranstaltet hat. 

Erst gestern hab ich wieder eine Service-Unit für ein OpenSuse geschrieben, die eine Anwendung beim Systemstart unter einem bestimmten Nutzer startet, nachdem das Netzwerk hochgefahren ist. Dazu kam noch 'ne andere Service-Unit, die in Abhängigkeit von der ersten gestaret und beendet wird. Hat mich als Laie 'ne halbe Stunde inkl. Tests gekostet. Weder in OpenRC noch in SysVInit von Suse hätte ich das überhaupt auf die Reihe bekommen. 

Und zudem öffnet Systemd auch den Weg für distributionsübergreifende Software von Closed-Source-Herstellern. Beispiel: der Cisco VPN Client benötigte einen Daemon (VPNAgentd). Das Installationsscript scheiterte bei mir, da Gentoo kein /etc/rc.d/ besitzt. War damals ein ziemliches Gefrickel.

Mittlerweile hoffe ich sogar, dass Gentoo irgendwann mal auf Systemd umsteigt. Bei Debian ist's nach langer Diskussion auch passiert. Und die Leute gelten ja durchaus als konservativ. Ich denke mal, allein schon die Verwendung in Debian wirkt sich positiv auf die Systemd-Konzeption und Stabilität in der Zukunft aus. 

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> systemd scheint das mächtigere Tool zu sein, aber ich habe damit irgendwie mehr Schwierigkeiten, als ich es noch unter OpenRC hatte. Mag sein, dass es daran liegt, dass es noch unter steter (Weiter-)Entwicklung steht.

 

Ich hab mit Systemd weniger Probleme als mit OpenRC (WOL wollte mit OpenRC überhaupt nicht mehr, war damals ein Grund für mich für den Wechsel zu Systemd). Der Entwicklungsstand von Systemd sollte schon seit geraumer Zeit so stabil sein, dass es für den Hausgebrauch ausreichend ist. 

Welche Probleme hast du denn konkret mit Systemd?

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi musv,

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welche Probleme hast du denn konkret mit Systemd?

 

Konkret habe ich gar keine Probleme mit systemd. Ich habe immer mal wieder irgendwelche Dienste, die plötzlich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht starten (selten) oder sich aus irgendeinen anderem Grund nicht ordnungsgemäß und zeitnah beenden (häufiger). 

Mein Hauptproblem ist, dass ich mich in systemd einarbeiten müsste, während mir OpenRC flüssig von der Hand geht. OpenRC konnte alles umsetzen, was ich brauchte, während mir bei systemd (dann allerdings unter Archlinux, also ggf. distributionsspezifisch) z.b. /etc/rc.local (start/stop) fehlte. Gefühl profitiere ich also nicht von systemd, weil vorher schon alles ging, ich bei OpenRC aber wusste, wo ich ggf. suchen muss.

Ich verweigere mich systemd also nicht völlig (wie auch) ....

----------

## schmidicom

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Ich habe immer mal wieder irgendwelche Dienste, die plötzlich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht starten (selten) oder sich aus irgendeinen anderem Grund nicht ordnungsgemäß und zeitnah beenden (häufiger).

 

Das sich Dienste manchmal nicht sauber beenden ist mir auch schon aufgefallen (bei mir ist das meist Avahi oder nmbd von Samba) allerdings passiert es nicht auf allen Installationen und auch nicht wirklich reproduzierbar. Aber ich persönlich glaube eher an einen Fehler in den jeweiligen Diensten und/oder Service-Units welcher einem einfach erst unter systemd auffällt.Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Mar 29, 2016 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Bei mir sind meistens die crypto-Sachen betroffen. Ich gestehe allerdings auch, dass ich bislang nicht wirklich Aufwand in die Fehlersuche und -behebung investiert habe.

----------

## musv

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Mein Hauptproblem ist, dass ich mich in systemd einarbeiten müsste, während mir OpenRC flüssig von der Hand geht. OpenRC konnte alles umsetzen, was ich brauchte, während mir bei systemd (dann allerdings unter Archlinux, also ggf. distributionsspezifisch) z.b. /etc/rc.local (start/stop) fehlte.

 

rc.local ist nur eine Ansammlung von Befehlen, die zum Abschluss des Systemstarts aufgeführt werden. Sofern das nur ein Befehl ist, kannst du den direkt in eine Service-Unit reinpacken. Mehrere Befehle packst du in ein Script und rufst das über eine Unit auf. Ist einfacher als du denkst.

Bei Arch sind einige Units etwas modifiziert. Allerdings halten sich die Änderungen in Grenzen. Ich denk mal, mit der Zeit werden sich die Units eher wieder angleichen. Wenn diverse Bugs korrigiert werden, dann sollte auch die Notwendigkeit für die Arch-Änderungen wegfallen. Ich hab auch z.B. für Pyload und NZBGet eigene Units geschrieben, da die mitgelieferten einfach den Dienst verweigerten. Von Update zu Update kann man dann auch mal wieder nachsehen, ob die originalen Units besser geworden sind. Durch die räumliche Trennung der eigenen von den originalen Units gibt's da ja auch keine Konflikte.

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass in Zukunft unter Linux kein Weg mehr an Systemd vorbeiführen wird. Die einzigen Linux-Distributionen, die noch alternative Init-Systeme nutzen sind halt Gentoo und Slackware. Und dann gibt's halt noch die BSDs.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ist einfacher als du denkst.

 

Ist es nicht, denn ich habe mir den Service selbst geschrieben. War einfach und so habe ich es auch erwartet. Trotzdem musste ich nacharbeiten, was bei OpenRC nicht nötig war.

Ich sag ja, systemd ist kein Beinbruch und ich bin kein Fanboy von irgendwas. Meine Bastel- und Lernbereitschaft fängt meistens aber erst da an, wo das System bereits vollständig durchgebootet hat. Mich interessiert UEFI nicht und auch auf systemd könnte ich verzichten.

Wenn Gentoo allerdings zeitnah auf systemd wechselt, dann würde ich spätestens dann in notwendigem Umfang anfangen, mich da einzulesen und einzuarbeiten.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich vermute einfach mal, dass in Zukunft unter Linux kein Weg mehr an Systemd vorbeiführen wird. Die einzigen Linux-Distributionen, die noch alternative Init-Systeme nutzen sind halt Gentoo und Slackware. Und dann gibt's halt noch die BSDs.

 

Ja, das vermute ich eigentlich auch. Und mein Bedarf an BSD ist nach Jahren bei NetBSD und FreeBSD gedeckt. Heute habe ich andere Anforderungen ans System, die BSD in dem Umfang nicht zuverlässig erfüllen kann.

----------

